# Advice Needed



## Big D. (Dec 16, 2008)

I mainly surf fish, but I am considering purchasing a yak to fish the sound and creeks around OIB NC. I am 6ft 4 inches tall and I weigh 220 pounds. I would appreciate any advice on a good starter yak. 
Thanks,
Big D.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Im about the same height and weight as you and I have a wilderness systems tarpon 140 and a wilderness systems ride 135, both are great boats


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Try them all if you can..*

this way you buy once. With your weight its wide open, its not till ya get to about 230 pounds that weight becomes a factor. The t-140 mentioned above is actualy less stable then a t-120, due to that its over an inch narrower. The Ride is a Great Boat and the have even come out with a 115 Ride.. I use and have foir the last 9 year a Wilderness Tarpon 120, great all around boat, handles Surf, when I go there, and its fast and tracks well. The Seat is the selling point on the Tarpon Series, not a better seat on the market.. Good luck have fun...

JAM


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I was kind of thinking he should go with the Ride 135 since you're a pretty tall guy. But like JAM said, try them out first, if you can.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I have the t 140 and the one thing and only one is that the new orbix hatches leak like a seive. I had a 120 with the older style hatch and it never leaked a drop. I still love the boat , but the leaking is a biotch.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*The Orbix*

hatch can be fixed real easy, get a roll of weatherstriping and run a new seal. I have dine that and no more water.. Quick Fix..

JAM


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I am 6'3" and like the OK prowlers. I have the 13, but I kind of wish I could have tried the 15 before I bought.
I tend to do more open water paddling, and an extra 2' might make a difference when the 13 seems small out there on the wide open waters of the Chesapeake Bay.
Some guys swear by the Hobies, they are peddle boats. I am old school, and will paddle.
Like was said above, try as many as you can before you make up your mind. Rent, borrow, or swap, some guys will let you borrow theirs to get a feel for different boats. Some boats are better for rivers, some are best for wide open ocean, some are better for fishing, some are built for speed, some definitely are not. 
It is an individual choice depending on you, and where you paddle most.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

JAM said:


> this way you buy once. With your weight its wide open, its not till ya get to about 230 pounds that weight becomes a factor. The t-140 mentioned above is actualy less stable then a t-120, due to that its over an inch narrower. The Ride is a Great Boat and the have even come out with a 115 Ride.. I use and have foir the last 9 year a Wilderness Tarpon 120, great all around boat, handles Surf, when I go there, and its fast and tracks well. The Seat is the selling point on the Tarpon Series, not a better seat on the market.. Good luck have fun...
> 
> JAM


I have the same boat as JAM and could not be happier. I have been in the boat for 5 hours and been very comfortable.
Try as many as possible before you buy.
Where do you live? Maybe someone who lives nearby can let you try thiers out...

OH I see near Raleigh...anyone out there with a yak?


----------



## Big D. (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice. Are there places to try these out?


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

There is a great place in Farmville VA. I Sat in all of them and found Thr Natve Manta Ray to be the most comfortable. I went there to buy the boat that Jam suggested, but the Native fit me better and I now love it! The place in Farmville has over 800 boats and a ton of accessories to outfit it!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*When Buying a boat it is all about you...*

Its what works best for you, I know what works best for me..

The Natives are very nice boats, I like the old school touch of their seats.. 

Have a few good friends that have them and love them. Enjoy your new Yak..

JAM


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

The OK big game is another good choice, its along the lines of the 135. I've owned 1 WS and wasn't a fan. I had a tarpon 140 and wasn't a fan. The tracking and stability won't the best so ill personally be sticking to OK for now


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

The 160 is also worth considering for your application.


----------

